#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Het duurt ff.. maar dan heb je ook wat.

## CyberNBD

Jaja, ze zijn binnen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  Momenteel staan 4 van de 8 stuks langs me, ff uitgebreid testen, hier alvast wat eerste bevindingen:

*Uiterlijk: Flink stuk forser als de oude mac 250's, en vierkantiger, persoonlijk vind ik het er zeker niet slechter op geworden, na wat rekenwerk wel tot de conclusie gekomen dat ze 90° gedraaid in de cases zullen moeten komen als ik truckmaat (60*80) wil aanhouden.

*Snelheid: Jaja, een flink stuk sneller dan de oude macs, niet alleen qua bewegingen maar ook colorwissel is erg aardig (chase met telkens 1 kleur tussen valt de tussenkleur amper nog op bij wissel) De kryptons kunnen qua pan/tilt zeker concurreren met movitec/futurelight/robe en consoorten nu, of ze nog net wat sneller zijn durf ik niet echt te zeggen momenteel, binnenkort ga ik ze langs een futurelight zetten. 

*Gobo's: erg vernieuwend, zal flink wennen worden, maar dat komt wel goed, het is weer es "wat anders" dan de standaard dingen.

*Optiek&lichtopbrengst: Viel me gelijk op toen ik de shutter opendeed, er komt gewoon een BAK licht uit, zal dit ook vergelijken met de futurelight die ik erlangs ga zetten. Ook de projectie van gobo's samen met prisma en halfkleuren is erg geslaagd.

*Servicevriendelijkheid: van eentje heb ik ff snel de kap erafgehad, ziet er erg ordelijk uit binnenin, kap erop ging ook zonder enig probleem, ff opletten met de rubbertjes vanvoor (niks bijzonder lastigs verder), 4 schroeven vast en klaar. Dat gepiel met de voorkant inhaken zoals bij de oude mac 250 is dus gelukkig ook van de baan.

*En natuurlijk: Martin zou martin niet zijn.. zonder de errors <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> . Om het nou echt errors te noemen, nee dingen als pan error, fb error en lamp error ben ik nog niet tegengekomen, maar toch wel al een aantal bugs: 
-Pan beweging: na 180° van de 540 heeftie een kleine dip in de snelheid, en bij bijvoorbeeld een cirkel met flink tempo gaat ie op dat punt ook doorslippen (motor remt bruusk af maar "beugel" draait verder), hierna istie soms hopeloos zijn positie kwijt. Bij langzame moves wil de pan ook af en toe nog wel es haperen, tilt heeft hier soms ook last van. Het is gelukkig wel al bekend dat hier problemen mee zijn (eerste versie kapte er gewoon mee na 360° draaien, ipv 540). 
-2de puntje is random color, mooie functie, maar de kleurtjes kunnen wat beter gecalibreerd worden, de posities zijn niet helemaal juist bij deze functie, bij gewoon kleuren en halfkleuren kiezen zijn de kleuren echter wel perfect.
-En last but not least, het werd hier wat warm boven, en ik moest nog eea aanpassen aan de personality, dus dacht, zet ff die dingen in home positie, lamp uit, dan kan de handel wat afkoelen. Zo gezegd zo gedaan, na 10 minuten begint 1 display te knipperen: L1Er.. een error dus, maar welke??? niks van terug te vinden in de handleiding ofzo, alle functies doen het verder wel tijdens de error, en uiteindelijk was ie na 2x resetten ook verdwenen, maartoch, wil wel es weten wat dat nou is <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Over het algemeen prachtige spot dus, alleen jammer van de kinderziektes, maar die zullen vast wel verholpen worden. (Ik zag dat er al een softwareversie 1.10 uit is, ik heb de 1.01 erin, dus binennkort maar es gelijk updaten die handel).


..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## goldsound

Ziet er erg goed uit! 
Ik hoop voor jou dat met de softwareupdates de kinderziektes snel
tot het verleden behoren.

Veel plezier ermee

----------


## jeff

Wij hebben de Krypton naast een Movitec geplaatst en het volgende kunnen vaststellen:
- Krypton heeft een grotere lichtopbrengst, maar heeft een grote hotspot en licht was alles behalve egaal verdeelt !! (Ja lamp was afgeregeld !!!)
- rond de projectie is een dikke blauwe rand, die niet weg te krijgen is
- pan en tilt is snel (+/- gelijk aan deze van een Movitec), maar de kop trilt geweldig na bij het stoppen, dit zowel voor trage als snelle bewegingen
- Gobo en kleurwisseling is zeer snel, maar werkt in sommige gevallen echt storend, het lijkt wel een strobo !
- koeling: toestel wordt geweldig heet !
- intern wordt er nog steeds gebruik gemaakt van riemen voor de aandrijving van kleur, gobo,.....

+ de fouten die Tom ook gevonden heeft.

Ik vind het wel erg dat het toestel maanden ingehouden werd voor "Software fouten" en dat nu blijkt dat de fouten er nog steeds inzitten.

Geef mij maar een ander toestel, de Krypton is niks voor mij, het is gewoon een snellere Mac250, maar de fouten blijven nog steeds.

Ik snap niet dat jullie voor de aankoop het toestel niet testen en dat jullie deze fouten tolereren !

Groeten,

Jeff

----------


## CyberNBD

Inmiddels met de importeur gemaild, met de nieuwe software zijn alle bugs die ik ontdekt heb verholpen.

*Hotspot heb ik totaal niks van gemerkt, zal ik nog es op gaan letten.
*Blauwe rand rond projectie heb je 100% gelijk in, maar om hem nu zo extreem dik te noemen?
*Pantilt is inderdaad nog niet helemaal wat het moet zijn.
*Wat vind je dan storend aan die wissel?
*Toestel wordt idd heet, maar zoland dit de performance niet aantast kan ik daar niet wakker van liggen.  Temp in head zat hier op 74°, base op 44.
*Riemen gedeeltelijk, zijn nu wel riemen met tandjes, en de rotatig gobo's worden niet meer met riemen aangedreven.

Nog wat fotootjes van de binnenkant:













..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## duncanV

Tom,

Trek je van de reactie van Jeff maar niet te veel aan. 
Zijn motivatie is niet die van een lichttechnieker, er speelt een commerciele rol mee...

De toestellen zijn ingehouden omdat de productie niet kon volgen.
Ze worden dan ook niet in China gebouwd hé...
De software heeft inderdaad zoals je schreef de meeste "fouten" eruit gehaald. Maar hoe wil je nu dat een toestel met een "head" die twee keer zo sterk is (lees : zwaar) als een ander, stopt zonder enige trilling. Hier komen we weer bij de wetten van de fysica : traagheid.

Punt twee (en weer pure fysica) een krypton is een reflector optiek dus altijd een beetje hotspot. Maar wel BAKKEN meer ligt dan een condensor optiekje (movitec). Deels vandaar ook de blauwachtige rand.
Mag ik er iedereen op wijzen dat de Krypton initieel ontwikkeld is voor discotheek en vaste installaties (waarom zijn er nog geen FC's denk je ?)
Als er iemand zich stoort aan die blauwe rand, wacht dan tot de ENTOUR uitkomt in september. Die heeft een extra gobowiel en een nog betere optiek.
(by the way er komt meer licht uit een krypton dan uit een High End 250W broer.)

Wat die kleuren en gobowissel betreft: nou breekt m'n klomp !!
Als er 1 ding is waar ik en vele anderen al jaren naar vragen dan is dat een bliksemsnelle kleuren en gobo wissel. Die pan/tilt snelheid vind ik ondergeschikt (behalve voor kerstboom operators ...).
De krypton is het eerste toestel waar ik eindelijk deftige kleurenchases mee kan maken, en nu is het té snel. (laten we een VL6 buiten beschouwing laten aub)

Voor zover ik weet is L1ER een error van de lichtsensor, als de lamp is uitgeschakeld en er valt toch licht op de sensor (bureaulamp ?) dan kan die al eens twijfelen.

In ieder geval profciat met je aankoop.

Duncan Verstraeten
Martin Belgie.

----------


## jeff

Beste Duncan,

Er speelt zeker geen commerciele rol mee !! Wij hebben een middelmatig groot verhuurbedrijf en gebruiken niet enkel Movitec, maar ook andere merken zoals Studio Due, Clay Paky,.... Wij verkopen geen materiaal, dus zie ik niet in waarom wij commercieel voordeel zouden hebben bij het melden van onze mening.

Het is puur bekeken uit oogpunt van een lichttechnieker !!!

Wij hebben de vergelijkende test gedaan omdat er één van onze collega's zo een Krypton in leen gekregen had.

Inhouden van de toestellen: Tom melde zelf in het forum dat de hij van jullie (Belgische Martin Importeur) vernomen had dat de Krypton werd achter gehouden wegens software fouten ! Wie spreekt de waarheid ??

L1err: u zegt "Voor zover ik weet is L1ER een error van de lichtsensor, als de lamp is uitgeschakeld en er valt toch licht op de sensor (bureaulamp ?) dan kan die al eens twijfelen." En dit voor een toestel dat gewoon gesloten staat ! Wat gebeurt er dan bij gebruik in daglicht omgeving ????

Trillen: u zegt "Maar hoe wil je nu dat een toestel met een "head" die twee keer zo sterk is (lees : zwaar) als een ander, stopt zonder enige trilling. Hier komen we weer bij de wetten van de fysica : traagheid."
Een 575 die nog zwaarder is stopt veel mooier, neen het is niet het verschil in snelheid, ook bij langzame bewegingen staat de Krypton te trillen !

Gebruik: "de Krypton initieel ontwikkeld is voor discotheek en vaste installaties". Daar ben ik het mee eens !! Dit verklaart veel.
Maar dan zijn er andere toestellen, in dezelfde prijsklasse, die mooiere prestaties leveren en universeel inzetbaar zijn !! Misschien met iets mindere lichtopbrengst en iets minder snelle kleuren en gobo wissel. 

PS. ik had toch iets anders gekocht als verhuurbedrijf ! Daarom raad ik Tom aan om zijn "OVENWANTEN" mee te nemen op job. Hij zal deze zeker nodig hebben bij het demonteren van het toestel. Zoniet zal hij letterlijk en figuurlijk zijn vingers verbranden. 

Groeten 

Jeff

----------


## CyberNBD

Ovenwanten meenemen? Denk je nou werkelijk dat ik die dingen ga demonteren op een opdracht als ze al een hele tijd hebben staan branden?  Iedere head wordt trouwens intern heet alstie aan heeft gestaan gedrurende een tijd.  Tijd die ik moet wachten om hem ff te laten afkoelen (en dat gaat best aardig met ventilator aan en de head in de juiste stand (kant waar warme lucht wordt uitgeblazen naar boven dus) bespaar ik dan wel weer met hem uit mekaar te nemen en in elkaar te zetten, dat gaat net ff wat makkelijker als bij een movitec oid.  Stofje uitblazen met luchtspuitbus kan je verder gemakkelijk alstie nog wat warmpjes is.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Die Kryptons hebben zeker een heel mooie Output (heb ze getest bij EVDV). Maar inderdaad, pokke heet worde die beestjes, en dat trillen had ik ook gemerkt.

EVDV gaf toe dat er SERIEUZE software problemen waren (en opgelost gingen zijn) en ze dan pas zouden verkopen. Mmmh dus.

Wij wouden er ook 4 aanschaffen, maar gaan och even wachten tot de PLASA, waar Robe zijn laatste uitvinding zal showen, namelijk de Robe Colorspot 250 AT. Dus wij wachten nog even af !

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## CyberNBD

Moesten ze de 1.10 software er nog even ingeladen hebben voor ze te verkopen had dit idd een hoop problemen kunnen besparen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Momenteel ben ik ff in vector mode aan het spelen met de bewegingen, en daar zijn ze wel goed, geen last van snelheidsdip en doorslippen.
..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Upgrading your system

Wel een btje overdreven bureaulampjes vinnik t<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Wel lekker

----------


## jo vaes

Als de kleurenwissel te snel is. Zou het dan niet mogelijk zijn om een langzame kleurenwissel te maken? Dit hangt volgens mij toch van de programmatie af? Maarja, er zullen altijd mensen zijn die blijven klagen.SO what als hij zeer warm wordt, zolang als de MH bij deze temperatuur normaal functioneert is er toch geen probleem. Volgens mij is voor velen het enige probleem de naam MARTIN. Alhoewel ik er geen problemen mee heb...
Zoals duncan al gezegd heeft...veel meer lichtopbrengst dan een 250 spot van high end, maarja, dat vergeten we dan weer effe...

jaja, bijna vakantie, lekker werken!

----------


## moderator

Beste Duncan en Jeff,

Welkom op dit gebruikersforum!
jullie lezen het goed, gebruikersforum, met ondersteuning van de Nederlandse importeur (Fairlight) wordt er hier door gebruikers ervaringen gesproken en van gedachten gewisseld over licht en geluidszaken...

Vriendleijk verzoek om als gebruiker deel te nemen aan deze onderwerpen, als je een commercieel belang dient dan zal je merken dat onze deelnemers zelf wel weten waar ze hun Martin spullen moeten kopen!
Als ze kiezen voor een ander merk prima, maar hou de discussie bij het onderwerp aub!

ps. Nette spots tom, nu snel een hog derbij?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## CyberNBD

Snelheid van Color Wheel kan je instellen met Fx speed, dus als je het te snel vindt is dat makkelijk langzamer te zetten.

En ach.. als je wil kan je over alle merken en spots gaan klagen, er is altijd wel wat te vinden.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## jeff

Beste Moderator,

Volkomen gelijk, wij geven dan ook gewoon onze mening na het testen van het toestel. Wij hebben geen enkel commerciëel belang aangezien wij geen verkoop doen, van geen enkel merk.

Duncan daarentegen is één der Belgisch verkopers van de Martin dealer. Van commerciële belangen gesproken !!

Groeten,

Jeff

----------


## CyberNBD

Nou die error ligt zeker niet aan de bureaulamp, misschien meer aan het gebrek ervan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Donkere ruimte, heads aan, lamp off.. na 2 minuten stond op ze allemaal L1Er.  Reset, gelijk lamp aan, geen probleem.. tot na een tijd lamp off command, paar minuten later.. weer allemaal L1Er.  Softwarebugje in lamp on/off command?

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## moderator

Jeff: grow up!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Tom,

Ik ben al lang niet meer "thuis" in de wereld van "pro" licht. Ik stam nog uit de tijd van fresnels, cyclorama's, washes en volgspotten.

Zelf heb ik twee Martin MX-4 scans. 

Misschien begrijp ik het wel helemaal verkeerd, maar:

1) de MAC-250 is veel en veel duurder dan de MX-4
2) de MAC-250 kan veel en veel minder dan de MX-4
3) de MAC-250 is veel en veel zwaarder dan de MX-4

Waarom zou je dan een MAC-250 kopen?

Misschien is het allemaal wel heel erg dom wat ik nu zeg hoor, maar dat moet je me dan maar vergeven. Wellicht dat enige toelichting wat "licht" kan werpen op mijn vraag.

In ieder geval wil ik je zeker feliciteren met je nieuwe speeltjes. Blijft altijd leuk als je je ergens op verheugd en eindelijk is het er dan!



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:1) de MAC-250 is veel en veel duurder dan de MX-4
> 2) de MAC-250 kan veel en veel minder dan de MX-4
> 3) de MAC-250 is veel en veel zwaarder dan de MX-4



Hmmmmm ben het toch met dat 2de puntje niet eens, een MX-4 heeft dan wel wat meer kleurtjes en gobootjes, maar een mac 250 krypton is eigenlijk een MX-10 in een "bewegendekop" behuizing.  Zwaardere lamp, prisma erin, motorized focus, en kan overal in de zaal komen, wat een scan niet kan.

Maar de reden? heel simpel.. klant vraagt wapperkoppen, dan krijgen ze die <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  Zeker als je ze boven het publiek hangt is het een veel mooier effect.  Voor gewone dj's of acts die vanaf 1 brug boven hun belichten volstaan scans prima, als je daar heads hangt schijnen ze toch de helft van de tijd in het niets.  
Een headje is gewoon veel universeler, mooier, en dat zien het publiek en klant zeker wel.  Punt blijft dat klant er wel voor moet dokken en ik niet zomaar in een simpel 1-brugs setupje nu gelijk kryptons hang.  Mijn trackspotjes doe ik zeker niet weg, maar ik zal ook niet meer veel in nieuwe scans zien investeren, of het moeten een stel flinke Cyberlights zijn.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## musicjohn

Bedankt voor de toelichting Tom. Ik snap het nu een beetje.


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En dan zou je ook dezelfde vraag kunnen stellen over fresnel en PC... er komt toch allebei gewoon licht uit? Waarom zou je dan nog moeten kiezen?  :Smile:  Misschien beetje kromme vergelijking maar een head is wel ffkes iets anders dan een scan hee, al is het maar dat een head 360 graden doet en een scan dan nooit zal doen (alhoewel... uitzonderingen voorbehouden, zijn die er eigenlijk?). En hoevaak zet je een scan even op een kist / podium neer? Die dingen hangen gewoon 95% van de tijd (bij de meeste tech's tenminste). Het is gewoon een wereld van verschil  :Smile: 

Ik vind het punt van Tom wel goed dat je niet overal maar koppen weg moet gaan hangen... ik heb het idee dat lichtshows tegenwoordig bepaald worden door het aantal heads, terwijl op sommige plaatsen een scan imho een veel vetter effect geeft. Een simpel spiegeltje is altijd nog veel sneller dan een head. Zo zie je af en toe wel eens heads hangen in de "tegenlicht" truss van bands... dat vind ik persoonlijk echt zonde aangezien je dan aan je 360 effect al niks meer hebt... hang ze dan liever iets naar voren; of gebruik er gewoon scans voor, win je nog aan snelheid ook. Maar goed daar zullen de meningen over verdeeld zijn.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## CyberNBD

Grootste probleem is meestal de beschikbaarheid van scans met de mogelijkheden van een headje, op bewegen van de kop na, als je ze aan een backtrussie ziet hangen.  Als je Cybers, Techno's, MX10's in huis hebt, geen punt dan hang je die achteraan ipv een headje, zeker zo vet.  Maar als ze ingehuurd moeten worden hangen bedrijven denk ik vaker sneller een headje op, wat ze toch hebben staan, ipv scans in te huren.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hmmm tja als je naar nieuwprijzen kijkt van vette heads en vette scans zou ik inderdaad als bedrijf ook eerder neigen naar heads, aangezien je die voor alle doeleinden meteen kan gebruiken. Daar zal het grotendeels wel aan liggen denk ik, een head kun je nog verhuren ipv een scan, andersom wordt moeilijker. Toch jammer ik hoop dat de heren bedrijven zich nu niet 100% gaan focussen op heads.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## badboyscrew

Wij hebben ook vaak headjes in een achter truss hangen en dat komt dan meer door dat we die zo hebben staan en ze lekker compact zijn en uiteindelijk willen de klanten toch liever headjes zien want dat is modern ook al kan ik met een scan bij wijze van 4 x zoveel



groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:en uiteindelijk willen de klanten toch liever headjes zien want dat is modern



Dan weten jouw klanten toch wel veel af van licht. Wie van de klanten weet er nu wat er op hangt en voor wat het dient? Als jij met scans 4 keer zoveel kunt dan hang je scans op want dan is het resultaat ook 4 keer zo goed/mooi. Als je dat tegen een klant zegt dan zal hij toch wel voor het mooie kiezen denk ik. Of je nu 4 headjes ophangt of 4 scans maakt voor jou niks uit, alleen zal het resultaat anders zijn maar de kostprijs. Daar kijken toch ook veel klanten naar.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## CyberNBD

De klanten zien weldegelijk het verschil tussen headjes en scans!! en het publiek ook.  Ze mogen dan wel niet precies weten wat het is, maar die ronddraaiende koppen vinden ze zeker mooier.  Ik heb er vaak zat reacties op gekregen, en in een hoop vaststaande opdrachten voor sept/okt, waar eerst scans zouden komen te hangen zijn er al verschillende klanten geweest die na het bekijken van de site, (waar de nieuwe kryptons bij het nieuws staan) overgestapt op de headjes, ondanks het prijsverschil.

Vandaag die gevallen trouwens even langs een futurelight MH-660 gezet, ik schrok me een ongeluk, kan dit wel??!  Dus binnenkort nog maar es goed die futurelight inspecteren.  Beiden Lamp Philips 250/2, futurelight echter wel 500 branduren, maar dat kan zo een verschil niet maken lijkt me??







Grootste bevindingen:
Lichtopbrengst!! Futurelight lijkt wel een kaarsje, kryptons zijn knalwit, futures geelachtig.  Maargoed dat wordt nog een keer nader bekeken of er niks anders achterzit.
Verder:
* Pan en tilt zijn even snel, amper verschil kunnen merken. Futurelight is misschien net iets sneller in "stoppen en omkeren".
* Gobo en kleurenwisseling: Zeer groot verschil, 1 tussenliggende kleur is bij martin bijna niet meer te zien, futurelight zie je de kleuren nog voorbijscrollen, idem voor gobo's.
* Prisma: Valt bij de Krypton veel sneller in, futurelight heeft ook de neiging wazig sneller wazig te worden, focus moet sneller aangepast worden.
*Focus van de krypton is langzaam!!, hier steekt de futurelight de krypton dan weer flink voorbij.


Nog wat extra fotos:






..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Aiaiai dat is zo op het oog wel een heel erg dik verschil ja... Steek volgende keer eens een nieuwe lamp in die Futurelight Tom; ik begin nu toch wel erg nieuwsgierig te raden. Maar aan de "geelheid" van die bundel te zien heeft 'ie inderdaad wel flink te lijden gehad; wat de intensiteit en kleur niet echt ten goede zal komen lijkt me. Ik wacht met smart op nieuwe foto's! Ohja: zitten er op heads trouwens stelschroeven om je lamp mooi precies in de parabool van de spiegel te krijgen? Ik denk er nu ineens aan maar heb daar nooit echt op gelet. Mij is altijd verteld dat je bij iedere nieuwe lamp eigenlijk (wij doen het dus ook nooit) helemaal opnieuw moet calibreren omdat het pitje waar uiteindelijk het meeste licht vanaf komt nooit 100% op dezelfde plaats zit. Nu hebben we op onze 518's inderdaad van die stelschroeven zitten; maar op heads zijn me die nog nooit opgevallen (ik zal misschien niet goed gekeken hebben), of zijn ze daar om de een of andere rede niet nodig? Gaat toch om hetzelfde probleem met de lamp lijkt me.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## CyberNBD

Yeps, het is opzich wel te hopen dat het aan de lamp ligt, en niet werkelijk zo een groot verschil is.  Op alle Headjes met MSD/MSR pitjes zitten verder stelschroeven, vanwege de intensiteit (alhoewel ie dan al flink verkeerd afgesteld moet zijn om grote verschillen te zien) en vanwege de hotspot.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Juce

jammer dat de temperatuur van je beam inderdaad zo sterk verschilt, nu kan je eigelijk niet echt het verschil in intensiteit merken...
Op foto is het sowiso al niet zo goed te zien dan in real live.
Je ziet wel dat er verschil opzit tussen de twee, maar ben toch eens benieuwd wanneer er in de futurelight een nieuwe lamp zit...


Juce

----------


## PowerSound

Heb je geen oude MAC250 meer, om deze eens naast de kryptons te plaatsen ?

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## DeMennooos

Eerlijk is eerlijk. Grappig spotje <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nu nog een keer dat je ze aan kan zetten zonder errors en met CMY ipv die hoerige kleurenwielen. Hoe snel die wieltjes ook zijn, zo mooi wisselen als met CMY doen ze toch niet <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## CyberNBD

Futurelight met nieuwe Philips MSD 250/2 Lamp:

Naar mijn idee zowat geen verschil in lichtopbrengst dan met oude lamp.

PS: die extreme hotspots zoals op de foto zijn er in het echt niet, is door de foto (projectie op nogal reflecterend wit oppervlak)

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hmmm inderdaad Menno; ok nieuwe vraag: waarom hebben de nieuwe heads niet gewoon CMY?! Wel zo mooi /handig... zou helemaal ideaal zijn als ze de 2 combineerden: cmy mixing en nog een apart kleuren wiel voor de kleuren die met cmy niet echt mooi te maken zijn. Ik heb het in ieder geval nog niet voor elkaar gekregen daar echt mooi diep rood uit te krijgen (106), op de een of andere manier blijft het toch altijd naar iets oranjerigs neigen (ala 158 maar dan toch weer niet helemaal...). Zo onwijs veel plek zal dat toch ook weer niet innemen? Nooit op gelet eigenlijk.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je ziet die blauwe rand wel goed inderdaad zeg. Je zou eigenlijk de hoek ook nog hetzelfde af moeten stellen (dat kan toch wel neem ik aan?) maar dan heb je aan een foto niet zoveel meer. Vind de kleurtemperatuur van die mac toch een stuk mooier moet ik zeggen, ik hou wel van dat koele strakke blauwachtige licht (nieuw scrabblewoord?  :Smile: ).

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## CyberNBD

Blauwe rand is idd erg goed zichtbaar (wel alleen maar bij open wit dat ie zo erg is)  Maargoed liever een bak meer licht dan geen blauwe rand.  Zolang ik ze niet voor projectie gebruik stoor ik me er niet aan, en kleurtje erover en geen open gebruiken verhelpt veel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Over dat CMY, tja het maakt het spotje weer een flink stuk duurder, en nog meer kanalen (dan zit je dus op 20 voor een krypton).  Normale kleurenwiel kan er beter zowieso inblijven, voor de standaard kleuren (mooi rood etc) maar ook voor controllers die niet over CMY mogelijkheid beschikken (dat zijn er toch nog aardig wat).  Een versie met CMY zou leuk zijn, maar er zullen er ook een hoop zijn die er de meerprijs niet voor willen betalen denk ik.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Het verschil is idd. erg duidelijk,
Echter vind ik het niet echt eerlijk om een gebruikte futurelight die nog al wat klussen heeft gedraaid naast een splinter nieuwe krypton te zetten!



*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Het verschil is idd. erg duidelijk,
> Echter vind ik het niet echt eerlijk om een gebruikte futurelight die nog al wat klussen heeft gedraaid naast een splinter nieuwe krypton te zetten!



Als de lamp toch nieuw is maakt het qua lichtopbrengst niet uit met eentje die net uit de fabriek komt rollen lijkt me? Okee qua beweging misschien wat, maar goed die testen kun je "op het oog" ook niet echt fatsoenlijk doen lijkt me.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## Kevin_DM

futurelight (en movitec, 5star etc...) hebben rond de lamp gewoon een parabool zitten die het licht bundelt en door de optiek stuurt.
Hierbij verlies je uiteraard een hoop licht (ong 25 a 30%), nl het licht wat voor de parabool uitkomt.
Hierbij hebben ze bij de Krypton (ik dacht 6 of 8) spiegeltjes boven de parabool gehangen die het licht dat er langs voren normaal verloren gaat terug in de parabool weer kaatst zodat er een extra licht opbrengst is van ong 20%. 
Simpel, betrekkelijk goedkoop en dit verklaart al een groot deel van de extra lichtopbrengst, plus uiteraard allemaal nieuwe optiek, tov gebruikte optiek bij de futurelight.


site has been updated !!

----------


## Merijndj

ik weet zo niet waar anders ik dit moet plaatsen... dus ik zet het maar ff hier..
Vraag:

Er was een tijdje geleden een topic over CMY kleurmenging, weet iemand de naam en misschien url van dit topic?

Alvast bedankt,

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## mp3joeri

> citaat:
> ik weet zo niet waar anders ik dit moet plaatsen... dus ik zet het maar ff hier..
> Vraag:
> 
> Er was een tijdje geleden een topic over CMY kleurmenging, weet iemand de naam en misschien url van dit topic?
> 
> Alvast bedankt,
> 
> Groeten,
> ...



zoekmachine gaf de volgende link bij het zoeken naar cmy:

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8088

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: 
> zoekmachine gaf de volgende link bij het zoeken naar cmy:
> http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8088



Die bedoelde ik ja.. ik had gedacht dat iemand hem nog gewoon wist..

bedankt, Joerie

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## vic

Het is me zowie zo al eerder opgevallen dat martin effeckten meer licht geven dan die van mindere merken ik heb zelf een voyager een klein en goed koop lichteffectje met een 100 wat 12 volt halogeenlam er in maar als je die naast eeen wappertje hangt met een 250 wat 24 volt lamp erin is die martin toch een stuk veller

greetzz
       vic

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:als je een commercieel belang dient dan zal je merken dat onze deelnemers zelf wel weten waar ze hun Martin spullen moeten kopen!



als de nederlandse importeur zelf ook verkoopt, en , nota bene , ook verhuur gaat doen, en dus de lokale jongens met een extra korting over de vingers pist, weet ik inderdaad waar ik mijn spullen koop.
En trouwens ook het merk...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar, de Kryptons zijn alweer een tijdje in gebruik bij Cyber...
Hoe bevallen ze tot op heden? al opvallende storingen of leuke mogelijkheden kunnen ontdekken?

Ralph

----------


## CyberNBD

In het begin redelijk wat problemen gehad met de pan beweging die haperde, stotterde en dacht dattie nog 360° te gaan had terwijl ie vlak voor z'n eindpunt zat.  Dat is uiteindelijk met een software update verholpen en er werd ook aangeraden de pan tilt speed op normal IPV fast te zetten (fast zou eruitgaan bij de volgende software update , is gewoon TE snel).  Daarna kwamen er problemen opduiken met loszitende wielen op de pan stappenmotoren (waarschijnlijk omdatde pan zo op z'n lazer heeft gehad door die softwarefout).  Dat is inmiddels opgelost door alles es opnieuw goed vast te draaien (ik krijg de indruk dat ze bij martin niet helemaal snappen hoe dat moet).  Daarna eigenlijk geen problemen meer gehad, de laatste tijd werken ze prima, zonder errors en gekke dingen, alhoewel de pan nog steeds niet is wat het moet zijn... als ik bijv op de hog 1000 de pan instel door aan parameterwiel te draaien en doe dat in een ietwat onregelmatig tempo gaan ze met z'n allen compleet over de zeik qua posities (ze corrigeren wel weer).  Al met al geen slechte spotjes dus als die pan het nou es eindelijk goed doet, zeker niet qua lichtopbrengst en kleuren/gobo wissel snelheid.
Heb er even over gedacht om ze weer te verkopen en Entours te kopen toen de Entour er pas was.. maar daar wacht ik met veel plezier nog even mee, want die schijnen helemaal hopeloos te zijn qua fouten.

----------


## - -Niels- -

Ik zie dus geen foto's!!!

----------


## timescape

Ehh ja....
misschien omdat dit topic al weer enige maanden oud is, en de ruimte nu voor andere foto's gebruikt wordt ?

----------


## R. den Ridder

Kortom, door een paar (onbewuste) betatesters, degene die de eerste lading hebben gehad, is het nu een mooi spotje, maar dat wat je zehgt van de pan-tilt vaagheden op een hog is volgens mij te danken aan de snelheid en nauwkeurigheid van je spotjes, bij de efteling sprookjesshow zat ik regelmatig te pielen met een hog, met daaraan mac5/600's en hier kwam het probleem ook voor, bij de grandMA trouwens hetzelfde bij epileptisch gebruik van de trackerball :-)

Zie dit dus niet echt als een probleem, hoe vaak gebruik je nu je faderwielen oid live om mee te wapperen?

Weet je trouwens of er al Flightcases of schuim voor in je case met de krypton vormen te koop is?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoi

zover ik weet had Case Concept in Duitsland deze inlays al een paar maanden beschikbaar !

DeeJ

----------


## CyberNBD

Tis ook niet om live mee te wapperen die wielen.. maar om te programmeren wel zo makkelijk als je niet steeds moet wachten tot de spotjes weer hun plekje gevonden hebben.
Inlays kamen bij CC inderdaad een weekje of 2 nadat ik de cases van mijn maccen afhad.

----------


## R. den Ridder

en de tweede gebruiker met L1err is ook bekend, idd eens snel achter nieuwe software aangaan.......

maar ben aqardig onder de indruk van het spotje, snelheid is erg goed te doen, gobo's zijn goed te gebruiken (al denk je eerst wel even JUK wat lelijk) prisma is toch snel genoeg hoor vind ik,  temperatuur vindt ik meevallen, en die blauwe rand om de bundel bij project....valt weg wanneer je gobo's gebruikt dunkt me..

leuk spotje kortom

----------

